# Playing music while in the app (iOS)



## JonRichardson (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey guys...

Not sure if this has been brought up before, but when I do anything in the Partners App, whatever music I'm playing from my phone pauses and I need to bounce between apps to get it going again. Anyone know how to fix this?

My work-around is to hit the radio button in my car and then the button that goes to AUX and it starts playing the music.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Best solution I've found is to keep the Uber app off and use the Lyft app.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Funny. In my area Lyft pays much less. I have the following Solution 

My iPhone 6+ is connected to my car radio over Bluetooth on the phone profile.

I have an old Android phone that connects over WiFi to my iPhone for data and to the car radio over Bluetooth on the audio profile.

The iPhone phone is used to text pax and still plays music while the Android runs waze and uber partner.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Lyft may pay less but you get tips which brings you out ahead


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Lyft may pay less but you get tips which brings you out ahead


In my sample of 6 lyft trips I have had 0 tips. I have had more than 0 tips in my Uber driving.


----------

